# Hi in Pembrokeshire on clomid anyone else?



## micha1410 (May 11, 2010)

Hi, i am new to this and currently taking clomid is there any one else the same? anyone in pembs taking clomid?

Michelle


----------



## Daisy10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi i live in pembrokeshire, I used to be on clomid but now awaiting to have IUI. How are you finding the medication?


----------

